

Introducing 'O RLY?' - yon
http://www.yonbergman.com/2012/06/27/introducing-orly/

======
goodside
Having the cutesy ASCII art on the left impedes quickly copying and pasting
the block of commands. Please get this quirky owl out of my way.

~~~
heretohelp
Alternately, get a good terminal that supports block/rect copy.

Resources: [http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2010/11/01/running-
sh...](http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2010/11/01/running-shells-in-
emacs-overview/)

------
drharris
Looks nice. I have been using a shell script with some of these common
commands (even does a git pull). Something like this might be more flexible
for cross-platform.

------
DannoHung
Seems like the sort of thing where you'd want to specify the tests and their
commands in config files or the git config.

